# Going potty in the middle of the night



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Havanna is now 10 1/2 months old. She has been waking up in the middle of the night to go pee, and she has been vomiting almost every day. We took her to the vet several weeks ago, and he could find nothing wrong with her (they performed a urinalysis and a culture). The last three nights, she has actually been getting me up twice (usually about every 3-4 hours) to go potty. We took her to the vet again yesterday evening, and he ran more tests (physical, fecal and x-rays). Again, nothing wrong. He said she has no urine crystals, no kidney stones and her organs are working properly. He said it was possible she just has a small bladder, or she produces a lot of urine (neither of which is something medically wrong). However, she used to be able to sleep all night. We take up her water at 8pm, and we make sure she goes potty right before we go to bed. The vet said he would talk to his other colleagues and call me in a few days (there are five vets at this clinic). Has anyone every had this type of issue with an older puppy? I just never imagined an older puppy would have a problem sleeping through the night. Lack of sleep is starting to get to me!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

If the bladder was big enough before it should be big enough now. I'd maybe get a second opinion from another vet, just to make sure the first one isn't overlooking something. The vomiting on a daily basis is definitely not normal. Did you change any food etc. and maybe see allergic reactions or was there anything else that changed when this started?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry you are dealing with this. I hope you find out what the answer is. Is she in a crate at night? Can you ex-pen her with a wee wee pad?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Austin still gets up to go potty if I go to bed early and DH forgets to take him out later...

In regards to the vomiting.....it may be nothing....if it a bile looking vomit

Ollie was doing that for awhile and it was a result of indigestion and bile - I googled it and felt much better....some dogs are more prone to it than others...changed food and it seemed to help...but just check with your vet to make sure everything else is ok!

http://blogs.dogster.com/vet_blog_information_advice/why-is-my-dog-vomiting-bile/


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny and Lulu were doing that and then DH went away on a business trip for 3 nights. I took them out just before bed and made sure they went potty. When they tried to get me up in the middle of the night I just didn't get up and they went back to sleep. After 3 nights their "habit" was over. Then I had to re-train DH! He was the one that would take them out.

I'm not saying this is the same as your problem, just a thought. Good luck.
Carole


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> Vinny and Lulu were doing that and then DH went away on a business trip for 3 nights. I took them out just before bed and made sure they went potty. When they tried to get me up in the middle of the night I just didn't get up and they went back to sleep. After 3 nights their "habit" was over. Then I had to re-train DH! He was the one that would take them out.
> 
> I'm not saying this is the same as your problem, just a thought. Good luck.
> Carole


That happened with Mojo too! I just had to say no and bring him back onto the bed. It took about 2 nights and then he was back on schedule before it became a new habit. Good luck!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

The vomiting thing bothers me...She may have eaten something she wasn't supposed to or could have some type of virus. I would get a second opinion. Hopefully she isn't dehydrating. If she's stopped vomiting and has just gotten into the habit of waking up in the middle of the night to pee, them I would ignore it to get her back on schedule. Sophie did that to us for awhile and all I did was move her crate from our room to downstairs. After a few days we allowed her back in our room and she was fine.

P.S. Did any one have problems with their dog(s) waking up early due to the fall time change? It took a full week for Sophie to sleep until the alarm goes off at 6am...she was waking us up an hr. early!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Michelle,

My Hav's were constantly getting me up in the middle of the night to go pee (they are 5 and 3) Well what I found out is THEY were in the habit to as I always followed their lead. Well, a friend who takes care of them from time to time says that if they get up in the middle of the night she just tells them to settle down and they do!!!! 

I do make sure I let them out before bedtime and have since started to tell them to settle down and it works! They CAN hold it all night.

Sophie also tends to throw up at night sometimes and what I have tried at others suggetion is to give her a few bites of canned (as some found their Hav's throw up when their stomachs are empty)

My only other thought is that maybe she is throwing up due to a food allergy...


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for your responses. Havanna sleeps in the bed with us at night. We have a doggy door that the girls use during the day time, but we block it off when we go to bed at night (we were already doing this, but the vet told us this story which is a good reason not to leave the doggy door assessible at night - A client of our vet's had a dog who went out his doggy door in the middle of the night, killed a skunk, drug it back through the doggy door, and deposited it on his master's bed! He was very proud of his kill, but PU!!!). Anyway, my husband sleeps through Havanna wanting up at night, so if this is a behavioral thing, I'm the enabler! I'll do the "just say no" thing tonight and see how that works. As to the vomiting, that upsets me, too. However, the vet didn't seem to be too concerned with it as Havanna is not showing any other signs (lethargy, loss of appetite, loss of weight, etc.). We have actually been switching her food after three bags, and she is currently eating Evo Red Meat. Before that, it was Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul, then Evo. Do you suppose these could have too much protein for her? I think I read somewhere that too much protein could cause vomiting or diarrhea.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are going through this. Poor Havanna! Marble still had some accidents until he was over a year old. The vet said his bladder was small and matured slower. I would worry more about what's causing Havanna to vomit every day. Good luck.
Gina


----------



## ara0320 (Feb 5, 2009)

Maxine, its 1yr already and poops and pees throught out the entire day. She does not a have a regimen went to do it. I also dont know what to do? cause she also pees a lot in the middle of the night. I feed her at the same time everyday but she only eats when she feels like to. Any suggestions????


----------

